# Online Buying



## Newflvr (Nov 9, 2012)

Are there other online secure purchasing aids like paypal. It seems that paypal and there policies are getting a little out of hand.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 9, 2012)

not that I know of and I agree!


----------



## ismart (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh, geez! thought this thread said urine buying. :lol:


----------



## Newflvr (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm in a position that certified checks from the bank might be my form of doing business.


----------



## Newflvr (Nov 9, 2012)

ismart said:


> Oh, geez! thought this thread said urine buying. :lol:


I know I misspelled the title, but your reading is way left of center


----------



## ismart (Nov 9, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> not that I know of and I agree!


I agree. I have never really heard of any others though? I would think there has to be some others?


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 9, 2012)

I think that Google Wallet is similar to PayPal, but I know very little more about it.


----------



## agent A (Nov 9, 2012)

too bad they dont have a virtual money thing that wasnt hooked up to a credit card where u could send virtual money files to peeps that could be redeemed anywhere online, similar to virtual coins in video games...


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 9, 2012)

agent A said:


> too bad they dont have a virtual money thing that wasnt hooked up to a credit card where u could send virtual money files to peeps that could be redeemed anywhere online, similar to virtual coins in video games...


Voila! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bitcoin


----------



## agent A (Nov 9, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> Voila! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bitcoin


udderly confused :huh:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 9, 2012)

I've heard of Bitcoin before, but never seen anywhere in common use that excepts them so far. I just send cash, jewelry and rare baseball cards. :euro:


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 10, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> I've heard of Bitcoin before, but never seen anywhere in common use that excepts them so far. I just send cash, jewelry and rare baseball cards. :euro:


From what I've seen on TV, Bitcoin is an untraceable currency used mainly for illegal things. But I really wish it would take off as a legitimate online currency that was more widely accepted.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 10, 2012)

so then ismart this post is not for you! haha, I did too!


----------



## selkielass (Nov 10, 2012)

Do you have coinstar machines in your area?

https://www.rixty.com/home

Its not widespread, but I've used it to pay for game donations.


----------



## patrickfraser (Nov 10, 2012)

What about your bank? I've seen commercials where they say pay "anybody" you just need their email. I don't know how that works. One commercial had a group of people at a restaurant table sending money to the person paying the bill with their phones.


----------



## Rick (Nov 11, 2012)

Fixed the title for you.


----------



## twolfe (Nov 11, 2012)

The TV show (The Good Wife) had an episode on bitcoin, and I thought it was something they had made up.

I use online bill pay with my banks to pay all of my bills except magazine subscriptions. Wells Fargo and my other bank will pay individuals, but they cut a check and mail it. So, it usually takes about 5 days.

I should probably read Paypal policies the next time they change.


----------



## Termite48 (Nov 11, 2012)

Other than the fact that they are the major player in town and can get away with almost anything, what has Pay Pal done lately that makes it questionable? They do take 4%, for sure.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 11, 2012)

If you use the family and friends "gift" feature on paypal theres no charge to either party, only do it with people you trust though as they don't back you up with that. Been doing it when I send and ask for money for a while now, why should paypal get your/their money, they don't have to?


----------



## Termite48 (Nov 11, 2012)

Some seller have been damanding the use of the feature Nick mentioned above, but there is that issue of "no

refund possible" entering the equation, so one must be prudent in using that provision.


----------



## twolfe (Nov 11, 2012)

I use Paypal for most of my online shopping because then I don't have to give out my credit card # to a bunch of merchants.

Isn't it free to send someone money in the US from Paypal as long as the money comes from your Paypal balance or from your bank account? I thought the 2.9% (in the US) and $ .30 transaction fee applied to when the person uses their credit card. I'm guessing part of that credit card fee goes to the credit card companies.

I never ask anyone to gift me money to pay for mantids, but occasionally some do this on their own. When someone gifts money in Paypal, if they pay with a credit card, they have the option to pay the credit card fee. If they uncheck the box to pay the fee, then the fee is deducted from the amount the recipient will get. If you gift money and have it come from your Paypal balance or bank account, then there is no fee.


----------



## twolfe (Nov 11, 2012)

https://www.paypal.com/webapps/mpp/paypal-fees Just read this to see if I understand the fees

Also found this: http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/16/visa-unveils-paypal-like-personal-payments-service-for-u-s-consumers/


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 11, 2012)

Rich S said:


> Other than the fact that they are the major player in town and can get away with almost anything, what has Pay Pal done lately that makes it questionable? They do take 4%, for sure.


The last time a remember people complaining opabout the TOS, PayPal updated them to disallow their users from joining a class action lawsuit against the company.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 11, 2012)

Tammy Wolfe said:


> I use Paypal for most of my online shopping because then I don't have to give out my credit card # to a bunch of merchants.
> 
> Isn't it free to send someone money in the US from Paypal as long as the money comes from your Paypal balance or from your bank account?


It's only free if you choose friends/family in the payment options, if you don't check that box manually you will be charged the fee's. Not sure how else you would use Payal if not tied to your back account or a paypal account balance?


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 11, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> It's only free if you choose friends/family in the payment options, if you don't check that box manually you will be charged the fee's. Not sure how else you would use Payal if not tied to your back account or a paypal account balance?


Credit card. I used to do it that way until I realized that there were other ways. It was the default option, at least for me.


----------



## twolfe (Nov 11, 2012)

I need to get a better understanding of how it works since I use it all the time.

I do know that you still have to pay the credit card fee if you gift someone money and charge it to a credit card. I know because I just tried it. I usually have money in my paypal account, but my balance is zero right now, and I have to reimburse a friend for shipping and supplies.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 11, 2012)

Yeah, if you do it again Tammy check and you'll see the options on the payment page.

This was a test example on $4.00 to be sent friends/family

I'm sending money to family or friends

*$0.00 USD**fee* if you use your PayPal balance and/or a bank account.

*$0.42 USD** fee* if you pay using your credit or debit card.


----------



## Newflvr (Nov 11, 2012)

Rick said:


> Fixed the title for you.


Thanks, I tried but my limited ability and all'


----------



## Newflvr (Nov 11, 2012)

Rich S said:


> Other than the fact that they are the major player in town and can get away with almost anything, what has Pay Pal done lately that makes it questionable? They do take 4%, for sure.


It's the get away with about anything that bit me in the butt hard. On another website a person went to there bank after having my product for almost 2 months and claimed unauthorized payment. Paypal refunded the money. He has the cash, my product and on top of that posted a for sale ad Friday with my product front and center. Paypal says they can do nothing because his bank requested the funds, and would not accept e-mails and pm's as proof he indeed purchased the items. So I'm going back to postal money orders or cashiers' checks just like the old days. My loss was $1060.00 and those hits hurt alot.


----------



## Ranitomeya (Nov 11, 2012)

Did you ship the product to him? I would think that a shipping manifest and requesting that a signature be given when the delivery is accepted could prevent such a case of theft or be used as evidence.


----------



## Newflvr (Nov 11, 2012)

Ranitomeya said:


> Did you ship the product to him? I would think that a shipping manifest and requesting that a signature be given when the delivery is accepted could prevent such a case of theft or be used as evidence.


Sent express mail and if you couldn't guess " His proof of signature sent by e-mail after recieving" could not be accepted as proof. My reply to paypal over all this was " ARE YOU SERIOUS!!!???".


----------



## Ranitomeya (Nov 11, 2012)

That's quite unbelievable, I'm glad I've never had such an experience. Perhaps you could have them contact the shipping service used so that they can obtain the proof directly? They probably don't accept emails as proof because it is possible to falsify them.


----------



## Newflvr (Nov 11, 2012)

Ranitomeya said:


> That's quite unbelievable, I'm glad I've never had such an experience. Perhaps you could have them contact the shipping service used so that they can obtain the proof directly? They probably don't accept emails as proof because it is possible to falsify them.


Well believe it. After 4 very long calls with paypal offering many forms and ways to provide proof that this was bogus. The reply was still their bank requested the funds and nothing we can do about it ( SORRY ). I have used them for a long time and would of never guessed that they would turn their head to platant fraud. So old school payment methods are the way to go. Thanks for all replys and thought processes.


----------

